# Vermeer SC505 stump grinder



## nolimittree (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to purchase a Vermeer SC505 stump grinder does anyone no if they are any good


----------



## Plyscamp (Apr 6, 2010)

Hydraulics are weak and the tracks stall easily, Clutch for the wheel is weak and goes out frequently. I had a local clutch rebuilder redrill the flywheel and upgraded the clutch to solve that problem and added Lucas oil stabalizer to the hydraulic oil to thicken it up and pretty much solved the hydraulic problem. There are four nylon slides that go under the tacks that wear out frequently, no big deal once you learn how to change them. Newer units use boggie wheels instead of slides. Production on this unit is very high, I can do a 6' Euc. in about 15 to 20 minutes. I recently did a 44" wet Pine in 9 minutes.


----------

